# Tell Me Some Easy but Nice Cembalo Pieces Please!



## SamilGungor

Hello guys, I need some advices about this. I am a beginner and I don't take any keyboard instrument lessons. So I can't improve myself very well and can't play very well. So please tell me some easy, enjoyable pieces and pieces that could help me improve myself.
I can play Goldberg Aria, half of BWV 1080-Cannon per augmentationem in Contrario Motu, and some simple stuff (Greensleeves, some simple pieces from a piano book etc.). But I kinda got bored playing same pieces over and over again. I tried to play some of Bach's two part Inventions but I didn't enjoy it and couldn't keep working on them. So please tell me some nice and easy pieces for Cembalo. (I really like counterpoint music, so if you advice me some easy two part fugues or canons or sth., I will be really pleased.)

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

SamilGungor said:


> Hello guys, I need some advices about this. I am a beginner and I don't take any keyboard instrument lessons. So I can't improve myself very well and can't play very well. So please tell me some easy, enjoyable pieces and pieces that could help me improve myself.
> I can play Goldberg Aria, half of BWV 1080-Cannon per augmentationem in Contrario Motu, and some simple stuff (Greensleeves, some simple pieces from a piano book etc.). But I kinda got bored playing same pieces over and over again. I tried to play some of Bach's two part Inventions but I didn't enjoy it and couldn't keep working on them. So please tell me some nice and easy pieces for Cembalo. (I really like counterpoint music, so if you advice me some easy two part fugues or canons or sth., I will be really pleased.)
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.


Are you only into Baroque music? Then try out Couperin's Soeur Monique. Very elegant, but sorry not polyphonic! 

Also Handel's two series of harpsichord suites HWV.426-432 and HWV.434-442 consist of some easy - as well as polyphonic - numbers which you may find quite appealing to play.


----------



## SamilGungor

Il_Penseroso said:


> Are you only into Baroque music? Then try out Couperin's Soeur Monique. Very elegant, but sorry not polyphonic!
> 
> Also Handel's two series of harpsichord suites HWV.426-432 and HWV.434-442 consist of some easy - as well as polyphonic - numbers which you may find quite appealing to play.


Thanks mate, Soeur Monique doesn't look difficult, I think I can play it. And can you be more specific about Handel's suites? 

Come on guys, I'm sure some of you know easy and nice polyphonic pieces too.  I really want to play at least one fugue, but I can't find one as easy as I can play.


----------



## worov

Check out some Scarlatti Sonatas :


----------



## SamilGungor

worov said:


> Check out some Scarlatti Sonatas :


Thanks mate, I am trying to play K.213 now beacause I really like it, but I know these are easier, I will begin working on these too.


----------

